
Microsoft invented Ajax: Let's give credit where it's due (2006) - DHJSH
http://garrettsmith.net/blog/archives/2006/01/microsoft_inven_1.html
======
iMark
Internet Explorer was a good browser for a long time. I switched over to IE4
after something caused Netscape to immediately crash every time I started it.

I'd avoided IE previously on purely idealogical grounds, but I was impressed
by how much faster it was compared to Netscape.

The rot set in after Microsoft effectively won the Browser war (of the time at
least), and updates and adherence to standards became all too rare.

